# Opinions on Yaesu FT-60R



## johnnyringo (Nov 8, 2012)

Considering getting one, then possibly more. One question that I have is can it monitor police, fire, etc?
Reviews are mostly very positive and they are reasonably priced. Thought? Thanks, JR


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Frequency Range Receive: ​108 - 137 MHz 

0​137 - 520 MHz 

0​700 - 999 MHz (Cellular Blocked)

Frequency Range Transmit: ​144 - 148 MHz

0​430 - 450 MHz 


In my area, the emergency bands are on the 150's ranges and the 450 ranges and I do hear stuff come through on those frequencies when I do a "quick scan". You would need to check your local frequency list to see what yours run. You can check it here. RadioReference.com - Scanner Frequencies and Radio Frequency Reference Database

I'll say it a zillion times though, you MUST have a fcc license to transmit on a ham radio. If you don't have a license, then you can still go ahead and get one, but you'll only be allowed to receive. When I was studying for my exam, I went ahead and bought one, but was only listening until my license came in.

It weights a little over 13oz.

Last night, I got on our Emergency net and we did a simplex operation (without the help of repeaters), and I was able to talk to someone 40 miles from me with the factory installed "rubber duckie" antenna. I was at 1400 feet and they heard me at full sound very good. The net operators couldn't believe my signal could reach that far with a handheld, but then again they never had anyone that high up call in on the net to do simplex. To find out, they have nominated me to call the Emergency net in our area next week. I'm like, wow, oh wow. I am going to borrow a baofeng and a Wouxun hand held from the same location and do a comparison on all three of them to see what the results will be. There are a few hams in my area that will loan them out to me for the test.

I bought mine from gigaparts.com and it was at the time $179.00, but found out they are much cheaper at R & L Radio or Ham Radio Outlet. R&L has them right now for $139 and HRO has them for $149.

73's


----------



## johnnyringo (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info. How does one get the freq's for police and sheriff? I did get a Ham license afew years ago for the SSB on our sailboat.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

johnnyringo said:


> Thanks for the info. How does one get the freq's for police and sheriff? I did get a Ham license afew years ago for the SSB on our sailboat.


Look at the post above yours, survival gave you good info, radio reference is a good source


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

johnnyringo said:


> Thanks for the info. How does one get the freq's for police and sheriff? I did get a Ham license afew years ago for the SSB on our sailboat.


Did you actually get an Amateur Radio license or a Ship's Station / Restricted RadioTelephone license?
The Amateur Radio license for HF would have required passing two tests where the Restricted RadioTelephone license needed for Marine HF is just a form and a fee.


----------



## johnnyringo (Nov 8, 2012)

Technician License I have. General will be next.


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

I have one....One of the best HT radio's I've ever owned...Great Audio...good battery life....best of all its a solid performer and you dont need a manual to carry around with you once you get the basics down(Example Changing DTMF code or putting a frequency in Memory) you can pretty much go anywhere and do anything you need to do with it!...Oh yea...its tough as hell! I've dropped mine a few times....has a few dings and scratches from concrete steps and parking lots and works as new! I did a field day on Kentuckys Highest point once (On VA and near TN borders) and worked repeaters and simplex over 200 miles away with the rubber duck (4100 feet elevation)

I have a VX7R and its a nightmare if you need to do something the menu system will drive a guy nuts without the book....Going to give my VX7 to my son and probably buy another FT-60 

Extra Class here for 32 years...been a ham for 40 years.


----------

